# Bolbitis Heudelotii and slight salinity?



## Mattathias (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not exactly new to planted aquaria, but after reading a bunch of posts here I might as well consider myself a newbie.

I've got what appears to be a Bolbitis Heudelotii in a 30gal that's (finally) doing well. Guy at the LFS said it was a "kind of a java fern." Anyway, I'm starting up a 3gal slightly brackish tank (1.005 SG). There are quite a few plants that are supposed to do well in this... including java fern and moss. Anybody know about bolbitis heudelotii? Any other suggestions?

I'm planning on a sand substrate and one or two Bumblebee Gobies.

Thanks!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

if you are adding salt for the b.gobys, don't bother.
they'll do fine in freshwater with only a pinch of salt.
brackish water only helps if you want to breed them.
get 2-3; they don't school, but like some company.
salt only effects thin leaf fine stem plants, so your
fern plants will be fine should you go a bit brackish.
I would also go with course sand, not fine sand so
the b.gobys don't keep inhaling grains every time
they are looking to eat something.


----------



## Mattathias (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the insight.
I'll post pix when it's up and running.


----------

